
Scalable and Efficient Multi-Path Routing – Spec Update - PhaseMage
http://isogrid.org/blog/2016/08/26/scalable-and-efficient-multi-path-routing-spec-update/
======
PhaseMage
Hi! I'm the creator of IsoGrid, let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
brudgers
Curious if there's a link to an implementation.

~~~
PhaseMage
I noticed you asked the same question 4 months ago when I posted a previous
update :-)

I am happy to report that I do have some code nearly ready to share. Though
it's still of the prototype/experiment variety (not even remotely production
ready). I'll send it out in the next few weeks. Without help, it will still be
many months until I have a full stack prototype.

~~~
brudgers
I remember seeing it previously and am not surprised I asked a similar
question. I suspect that a prototype/experiment in the wild might be a better
tool about which to construct an open source community than a specification.

In today's world, I might suggest packaging the experiment up in a Docker if
reasonably practical so that people can fiddle with it at the black box
abstraction level or test it against the spec without 'it runs on my machine'
creeping into the equation. Just a thought.

Good luck.

